# Judas Priest...



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

A buddy of mine has tickets and I'm going to see them on November 22 in Toronto!

Woo hoo! I grew up on these guys, a pretty big influence.

They'll be without KK now though, but as long as Mr Tipton is there, I should be good. 8)

I'm made of metal, 
My curcuits gleem,
I am perpetual, 
I keep the country clean.

\m/ \m/


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Should be a great show. I was thinking of that one myself. Have never seen them live


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't saw them live myself either, should be a treat!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OHHHHH...my Top 2 band of the 80's with Maiden...saw their live shows from Screaming for Vengeance to PainKiller...**** they were loud.

I saw Ozzy this last winter..and opening band was HALFORD...God damn...he did 3 Priest Songs..the folks were going crazy man...more then with Ozzy...Halford's voice was DEAD ON..hey did the Green Malishi..and nailed every note.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Green Manalishi, a fave of mine. Originally a Fleetwood Mac song, from their early days.

I picked up some Halford CDs last year, good stuff.

I hope they pull out some of the gold at this concert.

I'm not even sure if they are touring a new album, I should check into that.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*Final World Tour...*

So I just checked it out and it's seems to be the last run for these dudes.
Last world tour it said on the site. The Epitaph Tour.
Not pushing a new album either.

Should hear _*all*_ of the gold! It should be like a greatest hits affair. Oh Ya!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

JP is a kick ass rock band. Anything they did in the '70's is just pure rock n' roll it's sick. Rocka Rolla............Sad Wings......wow.

During the 80's they kicked ass. Even "Turbo" was an 'ok' album. I lost them after Painkiller though.

I've seen them many times, late 80's early 90's. Great band live.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, they lost my interest around Turbo.

Defenders of the Faith was/is an all time faves of mine.
Anything before this album was great, imo.

When I first started to play guitar, British Steel was my tuner.
Breakin' the Law specifically. Key of "A", then rock!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Ya, they lost my interest around Turbo.
> 
> Defenders of the Faith was/is an all time faves of mine.
> Anything before this album was great, imo.
> ...


I hear ya! Living After Midnight was the first guitar solo I could play, note for note.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Woo hoo, that concert was great!
I was warned to bring ear plugs and forgot to bring some, whoops! 
Today is the first day that the ringing has subsided, heh.
We were on the floor, row 16. Pretty well right under the speakers suspended for the house.
The first note of the first band with the hit of the kick drum almost made me jump out of my skin.
Man it was very loud, or I'm gettin' too old. 8)

Thin Lizzy was the first band up. 
I don't know any of their names, three original members - guitarist, keyboards and drums,
and the additional bassist, guitarist and lead singer/guitarist.
They all played Les Pauls, other than the lead singer broke out a nice Sparrow LP sparkle black with silver sparkle flames.
Dude with the long black hair was using Matamps, the original guitarist was using ENGL and the singer had Marshalls.

Next up was Black Label Society, Zakk Wyldes' band.
I thought Thin Lizzy was loud, but whoa, earth shaking stuff!
Zakk started with his weird SG/Vee mix with the bullseye.
He seemed to use all of his signatures, the LP, the coffin guitar, etc.
There was a wall of Marshalls of some type or other lining the back of the stage.
I don't know if this was for show, but it sure sounded like they were all producing.
His other guitarist used PRS only. Both single cuts, one black with red accents and EMGs.
The other looked like a maple ten top in a black/grey stain.
Zakk did an extended solo, which to me, just sounded like a lot of noodling, no offence to BLS lovers.
I turned to my buddy a few minutes into the solo and said, "wanker" lol.
Good heavy tunes though and they really got the crowd charged up, there was no one sitting after they came on.

Finally Judas Priest appeared. 
They started out with Metal Gods and Rob Halford was coming in with the lyrics early off time, yikes.
I initially thought, uh oh, this might not be good. It was only that song though, maybe he was a touch cold, who knows.
Glenn used all of his usual arsenal, starting with the old Strat styled Hamer, then he used the black with white edging Hamer signature.
He had a signature in the opposite scheme, white with black. I think that these guitars a fugly, sorry Glenn.
He used the SG for maybe one or two songs.
The new guy used LPs mostly, but he brought out a black Flying Vee with a white pick guard and white binding,
man that was one sweet guitar! That dude can really play! 
I mentioned to my buddy that I thought that he'd blow Zakk out of the water and he agreed.
The songs spanned through most of the catalog. I'm not sure if they played anything from Hellbent for Leather.
But they played Turbo Lover? Hmmm... They also played a song from Painkiller that I wasn't familiar with.
The crowd was awesome, one song we sang the whole thing with Rob just pointing the mic out at us, woo hoo!
I think that it was Heading out to the highway.
On a lot of other songs the crowd was singing parts as he led us, freaking sheep that we are, ha!
Rob brought out the motorcycle near the end, I was wondering when that was coming out.

All in all, a great night. The security was a bit of a pain at times, just doing their job I suppose, 
but you couldn't sneeze there without someone checking your ticket. Whatever you do, don't lose your ticket.
I mean, you gotta check my ticket when I'm going _*outside*_? Check on the way in, sure, but going out?
Fun times though.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I seen them at the Gardens back in 1990 on there Painkiller tour ........Loudest concert i had ever seen :rockon2:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It seemed like BLS was louder, or maybe my hearing was just too blasted to notice by the time JP came out.
They were really loud too, don't get me wrong, the eardrums were probably just numb by then. lol


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll post some pics later, if I can find any that don't suck too badly.
One thing that concert showed me, was that my camera isn't too pretty good.
I saw people taking pics with their cellphones that looked better, ha!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*Some pics...*

Well I've found a few pics that aren't too bad. Shot with a Powershot so... 8)

A couple of pics from the room...



















Thin Lizzy...



















And the DJ that played between sets...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*More pics...*

Black Label Society...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*One more time...*

Finally, Judas Priest...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*OK, last time...*

You're only allowed ten in a thread.
This has been a learning and frustrating effort. 8)

Pick yer guitar Glen...














































Rob pandering... 8)










Post concert... 8(


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

An evening of metal and mayhem


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Cool pics!!! Is it me or does the stage seem rather 'small'? Doesn't seem as large as say the '80's stage sets they had.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ThePass said:


> Cool pics!!! Is it me or does the stage seem rather 'small'? Doesn't seem as large as say the '80's stage sets they had.


Actually I was thinking that myself. For the ACC it does look small. Might just be the pictures


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if it covered the width of the ice surface.

It could have been small compared to past shows.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> I saw this tour Nov in Detroit. They are a little tired these days was my take. I like the new guy though. He brings some life to the band. Halford was always messing with the timing and skipping the high notes. Very annoying. Its like he doesnt want to be there. Been a long time since I saw an arena with so many empty seats too. Place wasnt even half full. Maybe thats why Halford was going thru the motions. Coolest part was looking out the main doors of Joe Lewis and you see Canada accross the water. Thin Lizzy and Black Label didnt seem to mind the poor turn out. Though Black Label's sound was nothing but a haze of louder than god treble. They need a new sound guy or perhaps classic headliner sabotage? Thin Lizzy had great sound.
> 
> I get discouraged at concerts these days because all I see are fat bald guys acting like they are 15. I miss the days when being a fat dufus was totally un rock'n'roll


Been a long time since I seen anyone other than fat, bald guys at concerts, the kids certainly cant afford the tickets. Then again, being fat and bald does not necessarily mean you are that old anymore


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, I did notice Rob kind of not into it.
First time that I'd seen them so I had nothing to compare it to, but he did seem kind of Meh.

I agree about BLS too. Harsh to say the least.

Ha! I let my hair grow for way too long, so I didn't look like a narc. lol
When I got to the concert, bald heads, grey hair. 
I stood out then because of the hair. doh


----------

